# Cover letter for Visitor visa (subclass 600)



## Canberraman (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi all your valuable members,

I have a question regarding the covering letter for Visitor visa (subclass 600), any help would be highly appreciated.

I am an Australian Citizen and my wife is a Chinese Citizen. She is applying for a Visitor visa (subclass 600) and I am going to sponsor her using the Sponsored Family stream. I have already written a letter of support for her detailing our situations and why it is important for her to come visit me in Australia.

Under the Sponsored Family stream I will be submitting her application here in Australia, so my question is, does she still need to write a separate cover letter stating the reasons why she is applying? 

Any advice, please?


----------



## Tigerali (Feb 24, 2015)

Canberraman said:


> Hi all your valuable members,
> 
> I have a question regarding the covering letter for Visitor visa (subclass 600), any help would be highly appreciated.
> 
> ...


No she dont need to write cover letter for that
Reasons why she is applying, that question is already included in her application form where she need to write so


----------



## Canberraman (Apr 15, 2015)

Tigerali said:


> No she dont need to write cover letter for that
> Reasons why she is applying, that question is already included in her application form where she need to write so


Thanks a lot Tigerali,

I think I didn't make my question clear enough. Perhaps I will give a little more info about our situation.

My wife will quit her job to come to see me as her employer doesn't allow she leave for more than a month. She does not have any significant assets in China, though she has quite a bit of savings. I undertake to cover all her expenses and accommodation in Australia whilst she is here therefore applying under the Sponsored Family Stream.

I have written a very detailed Letter of Support for her and to the Department. We have all the required supporting documents, including history of our travel, marriage certificate, photos of us together with our families, etc.

Does she still need to write a detailed cover letter in support of her visa application?

Once again, thanks anyone who help and helped!

Regards,
Canberraman


----------



## Tigerali (Feb 24, 2015)

I understand You are trying to make convincing point in order to be granted visitor visa but no matter how convincing you write , immi need evidence , merely writing something wil not contibute towards as reason of return

Have you guys applied partner visa? If yes then that serves as gud evidence and if not , then see if anything else can be provided. And i dont think its a gud step trying to provide something not required. All they need is her application form n things in checklist.why would they look for cover letter which they never asked for. I hope you are getting my point.


----------



## syd (May 13, 2014)

I beg to differ somewhat. Cover letter can assist in explaining circumstances that you believe might help your case. May I also suggest that you provide more proof of your marriage/relationship : joint accounts, joint assets etc. Also, explain any reasons why you have yet to apply for a partner visa (assuming you haven't?). If they recognise your relationship as genuine they are likely to approve visa. If they are concerned about her applying for partner visa onshore they might attach 'No further stay condition'. 

I submitted cover letters with my 600 visa applications and both were successful. Also, a friend recently visited my hubby and I and we both submitted cover letters for her 600 app and she did as well. She received multiple entry visa for 1 yr without NFS.

It is not required, but can be very useful if you explain yourself properly while providing required evidence.

All the best


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

For a family sponsored visa the imposition of a No Further Stay condition is mandatory.

From DIBP policy:

For 679 visas the maximum period of stay is 12 months. However, it is policy is that the standard period of stay generally be only 3 months. If an applicant requests a longer period of stay and the decision-maker is satisfied that they intend a genuine visit, a period of up to 6 months may be considered. A stay of 12 months may be considered in exceptional circumstances.

If a sponsor has indicated that their sponsorship is intended to cover specified period of stay, eg 1 month, then decision-makers should not grant a stay period longer than the specified period.
************************************************************************************************
If the visa holder overstays, even if granted a further visa onshore, the bond (if any) would be forfeited and the holder could be facing a 5-year ban.

The OP would probably be well advised to seek professional advice about strategy from a registered migration agent.


----------



## jamesmrichardson (Jan 15, 2015)

Yes I agree with you there Syd.

I wrote a cover letter also for my wife to visit Australia for 1 year. There were questions in the visa application that I could not answer and I blended those into the cover letter. 

The cover letter was more "heart felt" but also included much info about us, relationship, why we wanted to come, why we would leave etc.. I believe the way I wrote it and I believe they looked at it that way.

If they looked at the application without a cover letter I am 99% sure they would have rejected the visa 

Eg she had

- No job.
- Just finished Uni
- She was living with her 2 brothers (parents passed away a long time ago..(old age))
- She had no bank account
- No savings
- No real reasons to return home really, apart from Family she has nothing waiting for her back home she needs to be back for etc..

Even this part you mentioned Syd "explain any reasons why you have yet to apply for a partner visa (assuming you haven't?)" -- I did go into that in my cover letter explaining at the time we were unsure where our life would be etc and she would like to come and experience Australia before we ever looked at applying for any other type of visa but we would be leaving that for the future... (a bit more in depth then that really but that is the outline..) 

After the application the only things asked of us were a Medical x-Ray, Scan of my AU passport + Marriage certificate. (which at the time was just a few months old)

Looking over my cover letter, without realising until now, it did go into details about our relationship/marriage the same way I am writing the "explain your relationship"part for the partner visa. - That much detail.. In all the cover letter was about 4 pages long.

In the end she was granted 12 months visit. The "no further stay" condition was NOT there. Only the thing about work/study conditions applied. And also it was 12 months continues, she didn't have to leave every 3 months etc..

I really believe that if we just applied without including a hell of a cover letter explaining our situation etc and why we wanted to come here and why we would leave, just submitting the application without it, from my experience of reading on these forums why people are refused visa's, we would have been refused  -- Additionally with her cover letter as I was providing all financial/accommodation for her stay I had to provide proof of that from my documents.


Edit: Also as wrussell just mentioned, a stay of 12 months granted in exceptional circumstances. Circumstances can vary really what they deem to be exceptional. Having an exceptional cover letter explaining your own exceptional circumstances in my case I believe did help.


----------



## Canberraman (Apr 15, 2015)

Thank you so much for your lovely people, thank you, thank you, thank you!!!

I am very new to this whole visa stuff and have spent hours or days to go over the web looking for answers. Without this forum and you willing to help people I am sure our answer searchers wouldn't know what to do.

To answer your question Syd, the reason that we haven't yet put in the 309 is because I don't have the time/skill to prepare one which needs to explain a lot of missing parts the 309 requires and I don't want to rush into put in one and waste the $5k application fee. The 309 is toooo hard to prepare when you have to fill the gap and I will scratch my head into bleeding but still can't write a convincing story before the case officer. This is the reason why we are applying the 600 now to get my wife here so that we have the required evidence (meet friends, joint bank accounts, joint bills etc.).

jamesmrichardson, thank you so much for sharing your experience and story! So far with the 600, I have a pile of documents which could easily weight over 2kg and my Letter of Support is 5 pages long!!! We poor visa seekers!!

I will certainly help my wife to write a detailed cover letter to support her 600 application.

Once again, thank you soon much for your help. I really appreciate it!

Best regs,
Canberraman


----------



## Canberraman (Apr 15, 2015)

wrussell said:


> For a family sponsored visa the imposition of a No Further Stay condition is mandatory.
> 
> From DIBP policy:
> 
> ...


Thanks Westly,

I can assure you that there is no way we could overstay in Australia so a migration agent is not needed. Thanks for your notes anyway.

Regs,
Canberraman


----------



## jamesmrichardson (Jan 15, 2015)

Canberraman said:


> jamesmrichardson, thank you so much for sharing your experience and story! So far with the 600, I have a pile of documents which could easily weight over 2kg and my Letter of Support is 5 pages long!!! We poor visa seekers!!


Yeah. I was terrified of the outcome really. Prior to applying the term I searched google was "visit visa rejected" and spent hours trawling through forums seeing how much this happens.

After we submitted the application still terrified.. up until the last moment when the visa grant email came through!

Looking back now really it was such an easy and straightforward process in my case. If only in hindsight I'd have known how simple it was to get the visit visa for her it would have been a lot less stressful!

That is my experience though I have read many experiences that didn't pan out the same way. I don't think it was luck for us, I think it was just everything we submitted was true, we were honest and now the visa is about to finish (unfortunately), we have flights booked for the day of visa end May 19th so I think all this will look favourably on the next stage when we apply for the partner visa


----------



## Canberraman (Apr 15, 2015)

jamesmrichardson said:


> I think all this will look favourably on the next stage when we apply for the partner visa


All the best to you and your wife!


----------



## jamesmrichardson (Jan 15, 2015)

Thank you, for you too


----------



## Canberraman (Apr 15, 2015)

jamesmrichardson said:


> Thank you, for you too


Thank you for your good wishes jamesmrichardson,

I have another question, you know the subclass 600 (tourist stream) has a limit of staying no more than 12 months within 18 months period. If your wife wants to apply for another subclass 600 (tourist stream) after she left Australia, I would assume she will need to wait for 6 months, is this correct? What about people applying under the sponsored family stream, does it have the same time limit? Or can they just keep applying under the sponsored family stream each time after they left Australia?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## jamesmrichardson (Jan 15, 2015)

I am not exactly sure at all really. But someone here would know. 

My wife is here also on the Visitor visa (subclass 600) Sponsored Family Stream. (Visa class / subclass FA / 600)

But from just reading on this forum it's not advisable to keep applying for visit visa sponsored over and over because it starts to look like the person is living here when the visa is just meant to be for a "visit". I've read it's advisable if the person wants to be here more permanently rather than coming and going over and over they should be applying for a more permanent visa like partner.

Someone here I'm sure is more clued up on your question and will be more helpful for time limits etc


----------



## Canberraman (Apr 15, 2015)

jamesmrichardson said:


> I've read it's advisable if the person wants to be here more permanently rather than coming and going over and over they should be applying for a more permanent visa like partner.


Thanks a lot James,

No, we wouldn't use the 600 forever. Our plan is to get my wife here first and gather the 309 evidence and then go back to China to put in the 309. Afterward, as you can tell, we don't want to be apart again so we will just apply one more time for the 600 so we can be together whilst waiting for the 309. This is why I would like to know whether there is any waiting time imposed to the 600 - sponsored family stream.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

If your 600 doesn't have a "no further stay" clause, why would you go offshore to China and apply from there? You can just apply onshore for a Partner Visa. Sure, it's a little more expensive, but any cost savings the 309 offers would be eaten up by the flights back and forth anyway.


----------



## Canberraman (Apr 15, 2015)

CollegeGirl said:


> If your 600 doesn't have a "no further stay" clause, why would you go offshore to China and apply from there? You can just apply onshore for a Partner Visa. Sure, it's a little more expensive, but any cost savings the 309 offers would be eaten up by the flights back and forth anyway.


Thanks CG, I too would also hope that we can get a no "No further stay"! Despite that, we may still have the "must not stay after visa expiry". If we don't comply, we will lose the security bond and I will be banned for 5 years before I can sponsored again.

There will also be complications applying onshore. I heard some people are not able to leave OZ and stuck here whilst waiting for the 309. We don't want these complications.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

All family sponsored tourist visa's come with a no further stay clause.


----------



## jamesmrichardson (Jan 15, 2015)

Mish said:


> All family sponsored tourist visa's come with a no further stay clause.


Mish..

When I applied for a visit visa for my wife I think it was family sponsored? Can you tell by this grant thing here (edited a little) the part

Visitor (Class FA) - That means "Family"? Or it's going by the regular subclass stream "Tourist".

When we applied I thought it was sponsored family as I was a sponsor with my documents provided pay slips, bank statement, 2 stat decs from my family in Australia (We applied from Morocco).

Just curious to know. Even though I should know already, but I don't.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

It is just a normal tourist visa. Sponsored visitor visa's are processed in Australia.


----------



## jamesmrichardson (Jan 15, 2015)

Ah cool. Thank you


----------



## jamesmrichardson (Jan 15, 2015)

Times ticking away


----------



## Canberraman (Apr 15, 2015)

jamesmrichardson said:


>


Hi James,

Do you remember what answers did you give on question 4 of the form 1419 for your wife to be entered Australia multiply?

Going through this forum I think my wife should apply under the tourist stream rather than the sponsored family stream. I am stuck when I see question 4 which asks details of the multiple entry. Does it need dates of entries or does it need reasons of entries?

Sorry for keep asking and thanks again for your help!

Regs,


----------



## jamesmrichardson (Jan 15, 2015)

I just looked at my application and on that question 

Multiple entries
Does the applicant intend to enter Australia on more than one occasion?

The answer we gave was NO. 

But they issued multiple entry's anyway when granting the visa.

But if you were wanting multiple entries 100% knew you would it's probably advisable to answer Yes there.


----------



## Canberraman (Apr 15, 2015)

jamesmrichardson said:


> I just looked at my application and on that question
> 
> Multiple entries
> Does the applicant intend to enter Australia on more than one occasion?
> ...


Fantastic!!! Thanks a lot for this info James.


----------



## jamesmrichardson (Jan 15, 2015)

For what to write in that section again I'm really unsure. 

But it doe's say "give details" ..

So for example lets say you're applying for 12 months, but you know 4 months in there will be a wedding you want to attend.. where it says give details I'd put in the details of date/whose wedding etc.. just as example

I think you mean though you just want the "flexibility" of being able to come and go if you need to during the visa, take a short break somewhere spontaneously etc, for that reason alone I'm not sure what details you could add.

Again someone here maybe better clued up! 

No problem with the questions. I've asked a few here and always got help so if I can help I have no problem returning the favour


----------



## jamesmrichardson (Jan 15, 2015)

Yes I think the tourist stream is better in the sense doing the family sponsored way, I've read in this forum that the NO FURTHER STAY condition is automatic on family sponsored.

On the tourist steam it's not automatic, but then again it's pot luck if you get it or not but say its 50/50 on tourist stream of getting it. On Family sponsored its 100%, either way there is no guarantee  

Not having that condition will make life easier applying for a further visa here in Australia, eg partner visa, or tourist visa extension etc..


----------



## Canberraman (Apr 15, 2015)

jamesmrichardson said:


> Not having that condition will make life easier applying for a further visa here in Australia, eg partner visa, or tourist visa extension etc..


That is what exactly I have been thinking after going through this forum. Though I know that a bridging visa has a lot of limitations, we will come to consider that once my wife is here.

And, I know you are willing to help others without any hesitation the same way as people here helped you before, but I must have to say thank you again for your generous info. The info from first hand experience certainly help me to save a lot browsing time.

Regs,


----------



## syd (May 13, 2014)

I requested multiple entries and the reason I gave is that frequent visits are important to sustaining a relationship and I will have to be the one travelling since my husband's work schedule is not a s flexible. 

I gave dates of intended visits over a one year period. On my first visa grant, I received only 3 months without NFS; however, my 2nd visa grant was for a year with NFS.

FYI : BVA gives work rights and access to medicare.


----------



## fragile_love (Nov 20, 2014)

jamesmrichardson said:


> Yes I agree with you there Syd.
> 
> I wrote a cover letter also for my wife to visit Australia for 1 year. There were questions in the visa application that I could not answer and I blended those into the cover letter.
> 
> ...


Do u mind if I ask u how long between u applied and the visa got granted???? Did u apply 600 tourist or 600 family sponser stream? ? Thanks


----------



## fragile_love (Nov 20, 2014)

syd said:


> I requested multiple entries and the reason I gave is that frequent visits are important to sustaining a relationship and I will have to be the one travelling since my husband's work schedule is not a s flexible.
> 
> I gave dates of intended visits over a one year period. On my first visa grant, I received only 3 months without NFS; however, my 2nd visa grant was for a year with NFS.
> 
> FYI : BVA gives work rights and access to medicare.


So did u apply 600 staight away again after the first visa grant expires?? How long did they take to process ur application?


----------



## syd (May 13, 2014)

fragile_love said:


> So did u apply 600 staight away again after the first visa grant expires?? How long did they take to process ur application?


I returned to the USA where I was working and applied 2 months later. My visa was approved in just over 2 weeks, but they did say average processing time was 6 weeks.


----------



## jamesmrichardson (Jan 15, 2015)

We applied from Morocco on 10/04/2014 and it was granted on the 19/05/2014.

In the middle of applying our case officer went on leave for a week so I'm unsure if that effected anything with being a bit longer.

Also she emailed us asking if our stay was for continues 12 months, when we said yes she wanted a English translation of the marriage certificate and a medical. The medical probably added on 3-4 days also because the doctors we went to were a little slow submitting things.

The visa was Visitor Visa (600)

In the application I included also an invitation letter from me. 2 stat decs from my family in Australia. 

Also a cover letter which went into our relationship in detail and covered the questions in the application for her that I felt needed explaining further. Those were;

Give details of any significant dates on which the applicant needs to be in Australia: (Trying to justify the 12 months visit)
Give details of how the stay in Australia will be funded
Current employment details

With that also provided my own pay slips/bank statement.


----------



## fragile_love (Nov 20, 2014)

My mother in law has a ETA visa ( 3 month max each time) which shes coming over from end of april till july. However she want to come again later in the year and stay for a year continuously as I will be hving a baby.... I was thinking to ask her to apply for 600 tourisa visa but I am just not sure how long the case officer willl grant her.... really no point if shes only granted 3 months like the ETA...and I dont know how early I should apply as I want her to fully utilize the whole 12 months ( if she is granted 12 months)


----------



## Canberraman (Apr 15, 2015)

syd said:


> I requested multiple entries and the reason I gave is that frequent visits are important to sustaining a relationship and I will have to be the one travelling since my husband's work schedule is not a s flexible.
> 
> I gave dates of intended visits over a one year period. On my first visa grant, I received only 3 months without NFS; however, my 2nd visa grant was for a year with NFS.
> 
> FYI : BVA gives work rights and access to medicare.


Thanks Syd for the info, they are helpful too! It shows some reasoning behind what terms and conditions a case officer will give to the visa holder.

Re the BVA, we are not concerned about work rights or Medicare as we don't need my wife to earn us a living and we will get an overseas visitors health insurance for her. We are actually quite concerned about the health of our parents who are living in China. They are getting old so we would like to have the assurance to be able to depart OZ should there be an emergency re our parents. From reading the terms of the BVs, only BVB allows return to OZ after leaving, the others do not allowe the holder to return once departing.


----------



## Canberraman (Apr 15, 2015)

Will I get in trouble by giving out too much info about our situation before applying? Do DIBP officers read these forums?


----------



## jamesmrichardson (Jan 15, 2015)

Canberraman said:


> Will I get in trouble by giving out too much info about our situation before applying? Do DIBP officers read these forums?


No.

To be honest I think they are probably grateful for forums like this exist because if not they would be completely inundated with calls permanently!

Eg I had a question about if I will lodge paper application in Sydney, how would it be presented, would I use a paper clip/folder etc this kind of silly question (When I called re something else I actually did end up asking that question!!) but yeah so many minor details and more major get discussed here and it's perfectly fine.

It's only a problem if someone is trying to screw the system/coming here unlawful etc and getting advice on how they would make that possible. And people responding with advice. Then it would become an issue.

With giving details on your situation here, it's ok because it helps the people trying to help you to know the situation and best advise you to their knowledge how to go about things from their own experiences etc.


----------



## jamesmrichardson (Jan 15, 2015)

> hey are getting old so we would like to have the assurance to be able to depart OZ should there be an emergency re our parents


.

I've looked into this extensively for my wife previously about getting BVB.

I've read on a number of posts in this forum, including this one http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/77841-bridging-visa-b.html that BVB can be issued the same day you apply in the office.

I think online applications is within 2 weeks or quicker also.

If you were in an emergency to get back the same day one would be handy and your reasons would be sufficient for a very ill mother.

For your peace of mind though I would give the department a call and just confirm that 131 881 about the same day BVB of extremely fast etc.

Though just from reading people's posts on the forum here it has happened nemours times.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

Canberraman said:


> Will I get in trouble by giving out too much info about our situation before applying? Do DIBP officers read these forums?


Just remember that whatever you post here can be viewed by anyone and that forums like this are being monitored.

Nothing wrong with people sharing experience and seeking some practical advice, but once you put your personal info out on the internet, you may find it hard to ever remove it, if you wanted to.


----------



## Canberraman (Apr 15, 2015)

CCMS said:


> Just remember that whatever you post here can be viewed by anyone and that forums like this are being monitored.
> 
> Nothing wrong with people sharing experience and seeking some practical advice, but once you put your personal info out on the internet, you may find it hard to ever remove it, if you wanted to.


Thanks for the heads up, I am aware of that but was just a bit worried that DIBP officers may spot our situation and disapprove our application. Hopefully they won't have that kind of time to scan and compare every application with infos put on the internet.


----------



## Canberraman (Apr 15, 2015)

jamesmrichardson said:


> .
> For your peace of mind though I would give the department a call and just confirm that 131 881 about the same day BVB of extremely fast etc.


Thanks for all your help James, I have just posted the document package to my wife today. 2 and a half kilograms of documents for a visitor visa, I can't really believe it, it took me 10 days to prepare it!!! Fingers crossed that they will issue the visa to my wife.


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

> 2 and a half kilograms of documents for a visitor visa


There is a difference between scratching your bum and tearing it pieces.


----------



## Canberraman (Apr 15, 2015)

wrussell said:


> There is a difference between scratching your bum and tearing it pieces.


I know what you meant Westly but I just had to do it this way because I really want her to come, not just for 3 but 6 plus months. So I had to provide compelling reasons with detailed supporting documents to back it up.

It was a good experience though, I can certainly apply these experience when it comes to preparing the 309.

Regs,


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

Best of luck.


----------



## jamesmrichardson (Jan 15, 2015)

No problem. Wow that's a lot of weight in evidence! Good luck with everything. Be sure to update on how everything go's when you find out


----------



## joy_ramal (Apr 20, 2015)

Hi

I applied for Sponsored family stream for my husband. But we did apply for partner visa before that.
Anyone know if its better to let Immigration know that we did apply for a Partner visa already?


----------



## AusIndo (Apr 28, 2015)

joy_ramal said:


> Hi I applied for Sponsored family stream for my husband. But we did apply for partner visa before that. Anyone know if its better to let Immigration know that we did apply for a Partner visa already?


I'm sure when completing the sponsored family stream visa application form there's a question regarding any pending Australian visa application or are you waiting for a visa decision something or other...

You can declare your partner visa application by answering that specific question.

Hope that helps?!


----------



## joy_ramal (Apr 20, 2015)

AusIndo said:


> I'm sure when completing the sponsored family stream visa application form there's a question regarding any pending Australian visa application or are you waiting for a visa decision something or other...
> 
> You can declare your partner visa application by answering that specific question.
> 
> Hope that helps?!


There's no question like that. So what i did is I sent another coverletter stating about the partner visa application because I didnt include it on the first letter of invitation. I lodge visitor visa last march 17 until now I havent hears anything yet..


----------



## AusIndo (Apr 28, 2015)

joy_ramal said:


> There's no question like that. So what i did is I sent another coverletter stating about the partner visa application because I didnt include it on the first letter of invitation. I lodge visitor visa last march 17 until now I havent hears anything yet..


Oh I see...yes I think cover letter that you did would help in assessing your application.

Strange that they haven't contacted you but than again DIBP can be unpredictable at times. Maybe send them a friendly email and say something like: "...would like to see if the department requires further documents in finalising our application..." this might trigger them and eventuate in granting the visa.


----------



## joy_ramal (Apr 20, 2015)

AusIndo said:


> Oh I see...yes I think cover letter that you did would help in assessing your application.
> 
> Strange that they haven't contacted you but than again DIBP can be unpredictable at times. Maybe send them a friendly email and say something like: "...would like to see if the department requires further documents in finalising our application..." this might trigger them and eventuate in granting the visa.


Already emailed them like a week ago. But no reply yet. Not really happy &#128549;


----------



## AusIndo (Apr 28, 2015)

joy_ramal said:


> Already emailed them like a week ago. But no reply yet. Not really happy dde25


The processing time seems to be around the 6 week mark. I'd give them until the end of this week and if still nothing call them on Monday ask them kindly as to why your application is still not finalised.

We can challenge DIBP when they don't meet the standard processing time.

Fingers crossed! Keep us posted.


----------



## Canberraman (Apr 15, 2015)

jamesmrichardson said:


> No problem. Wow that's a lot of weight in evidence! Good luck with everything. Be sure to update on how everything go's when you find out


Hi James and everyone,

Just wanted to share our happiness with you that my wife got her visitor visa. Although the CO only gave her a 3 months maximum stay for each time she visits to Oz on a 12 month visa but the CO obviously sympathised our situation so there is NO 8503 attached on her visa

We will see how my wife like it here and we may end up applying the 820 here given the latest fee increase from 1 July. With that in mind I have a couple of questions to ask.

The CO has mentioned that if my wife complied with all visa conditions and go home on time on her current visa that will help or smooth any future visa applications either by my wife or her family members. I am a bit concerned about this comment as what it implies is that if she applied her partner visa here then there is a chance that DIBP will make any future visa application difficult for her and her family. Would anyone experience any such difficulty? On what basis would the CO made such comment? My wife's current visitor visa have conditions 8101 and 8201 attached nut NO 8503.

Once again, thank you for all your help with regards to the visitor visa application! In particular I would like to thank James, CG, syd,Mish, wrussell and CCMS.

Regs,


----------



## syd (May 13, 2014)

Great news!! 

Since she does not have 8503 (NFS) condition on her visa then applying for further visas onshore would not stand as a breach of visa conditions. I wouldn't worry about it.

If they wanted to restrict her then they would have applied the NFS condition. They chose not to do so; hence they are giving her that option.

That's my take anyways


----------



## jamesmrichardson (Jan 15, 2015)

That's great news for the visa congratulations! 

In normal circumstances even though we can see everything should be ok etc that period between when someone is assessing everything waiting for the decision is the hardest thing I've ever done! - It feels good really getting the grant  

Yeah the 3 months thing is a little crappy. I guess it gives you an excuse to get a few extra very short holidays away together and come back! and that add's on more info for a partner application in the future  

I really don't understand the 3 month rule, the actual point of it. If they are granting 12 months thats what they should grant. You're asking for 12 months. They know the intention is to be here for 12 months but feel the need to say ok well you can stay 12 months just leave every 3 months and come back the next day? For what? anyway..

I hope she will be happy here and enjoy it! There is a huge chinese community here which is great also for her to make friends etc so thats a bonus 

James


----------

